

Show HN : bash script to generate tree structure of a directory - pravj
https://coderwall.com/p/qw2eoq

======
pravj
well! `tree` is the best. but I saw that it was not installed on my system and
I was without internet, so tried this one :)

------
vhf
How is this different than `tree`?

